# Uber Just Put Drivers Out Of Work !!!



## ChantalRT (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.

We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.

We have been busy with personal stuff the last few days and my parents are in town, so we did not work.

I turned my app on around 11pm on February 6th and it was not working, I restarted my app and uninstalled and installed it again.

Called my boyfriend to find out if his app was working, he was home and tried it, it did not work.

Both apps we're saying we we're not qualified to work in Tampa Bay.

I called Uber, asked to speak with a manager, was on hold for a long time, my boyfriend at this time checked his email, and we had gotten a email saying that today February 6th our car no longer qualifies to drive with uber.

I lost my mind and cried my eyes out, Uber is our main job, we love it, bought a car for it, and work everyday.

Uber just put lots of people out of work today, they are saying we now need 5 seatbelts to qualify.

They did this without any warning, without anything, just a email, and not letting you login.

I am sick to my stomach, and can't stop crying, we lost our jobs today, and probably countless of other people.

If you are one of them, please feel free to respond, vote, and please email me your story, this needs to be all over the news, this is unjustified, and just plain wrong.

I was a good worker and this is what I get, I still can't stop crying, we may lose everything.......


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Deliver food or do Amazon Flex. Problem solved.

Now stop all that crying.


----------



## ChantalRT (Feb 7, 2018)

Why are you on here if your just going to be rude, your just a troll....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

ChantalRT said:


> Why are you on here if your just going to be rude, your just a troll....


And you don't know how to use "you're" correctly. Uber is quite strict with grammar, hence your hasty exit.


----------



## ChantalRT (Feb 7, 2018)

You are just a mean person....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

ChantalRT said:


> You are just a mean person....


----------



## XLR8 (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your dilemma. In the mean time see if you qualify with Lyft or even call Uber back and get put on UberEATS while you resolve the issue. Good luck!


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

You've always needed to be able to sit 4 people plus the driver in an Uber car. What type of car did you get? If it can only fit 3 PAX it should never been approved in the first place. Try getting some bungee cords to put back in the back


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

What kind of car?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ChantalRT said:


> Uber just put lots of people out of work today, they are saying we now need 5 seatbelts to qualify


You should have never been approved. It sucks and I'm sorry but 4 doors and 5 seatbelts has always been the requirements.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen carpenter said:


> You've always needed to be able to sit 4 people plus the driver in an Uber car. What type of car did you get? If it can only fit 3 PAX it should never been approved in the first place.


Uber allows a Toyota Yaris or a four door Mini in this market. Do those things have more than four nanny-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ belts?

Uber tried to send me a Yaris, once. I cancelled it right away and ordered another car. This was after two trips in two miserable hoopties, one of which had an added bonus of being filthy and driven by a guy who had no idea why Proctor and Gamble were in business. After those two, I was not riding in some miniature cattlemobile.

Original Poster might recall that when she and BF signed on to Uber, one of the things that they acknowledged was that Uber could change the Terms and Conditions at will or whim. This might be what has happened, here. If Original Poster or her BF harboured any illusions about Uber's giving a damn about its so-called "partners", I would assume that both are now convincingly disabused of that one.

If Lyft is in her market, Original Poster might check with it and see if it will allow that car. As a rule, *Gr*yft has been far more accepting about certain makes and models than has *Scr*uber.

I am assuming that Original Poster bought a Yaris, Mini or some other small thing.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


You don't buy a new car for Uber. Buy a really old beater and save your money


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


You always needed 5 seatbelts to qualify. You somehow slipped past.

You are supposed to be able to take 4 passengers. You need 4 seatbelts + your own to do that legally.

Be happy you managed to make the money you did. You never should have.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


https://nypost.com/2018/02/06/why-more-cabbies-are-killing-themselves/


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> Why are you on here if your just going to be rude, your just a troll....


He's not trolling. Sometimes you have to think of other options
​


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ChantalRT said:


> this is unjustified, and just plain wrong.
> 
> I was a good worker and this is what I get, I still can't stop crying, we may lose everything.......


You're still a good worker and are still an Uber driver. 
Don't let anyone tell you that you're not one. 
Uber values you and your boyfriend, and they hope you're both driving and helping riders get to where they need to go very soon. 
You just need a different car.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> today February 6th our car no longer qualifies to drive with uber.
> Uber is our main job, we love it, bought a car for it, and work everyday.
> Uber just put lots of people out of work today,


Uber put about 80,000 drivers out of business over the last 5 years. Some of those drivers were in the business for nearly 40 years. One driver in NYC with 37 years in the industry just last week committed suicide in front of city hall with a Facebook suicide note blaming Uber. Hate to say this, but your story is nothing new. You and your boyfriend are just very easily replaceable numbers. Welcome to the new fare for higher industry.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


Lyft has lower requirements, my neighbor uses a 2005 Nissan Sentra. Try it.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

On a serious note, I do feel bad for you guys because you have to buy another car. However, I don’t know how you, or the pax were comfortable in a Yaris. I used my 2013 Hyundai Elantra for the first 5 months I starting ubering and was miserable every day doing it. Too small for this gig, and the Elantra is bigger than the Yaris. So I saved my money and for $5500 cash I bought 2009 Ford Flex SEL. Only thing I don’t have is sunroofs My suggestion is getting yourself into an XL. You won’t have to move your seat forward every time a pax sits behind you and your ratings will be higher because quite honestly. As long as you aren’t a total boob, all the pax cares about is being comfortable. Get rid of the Yaris, I would never want to be in that car as a rider.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> we have followed all the rules for Uber


Unfortunately, you haven't followed the rules. Don't sweat, they will not hold it against you. Trade your car for a larger car. Problem solved.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Deliver food or do Amazon Flex. Problem solved.
> 
> Now stop all that crying.





SuzeCB said:


> You always needed 5 seatbelts to qualify. You somehow slipped past.
> 
> You are supposed to be able to take 4 passengers. You need 4 seatbelts + your own to do that legally.
> 
> Be happy you managed to make the money you did. You never should have.


As stated, you've always needed 5 seatbelts for Uber X (and Lyft). However, Woohaa wasn't trolling (although the "stop all that crying" probably could have been left out). He/She was actually giving you some other options you could do with that current car to keep driving and be able to keep making your payment. Uber Eats, Amazon Flex, Grub Hub, Post Mates, Door Dash, I'd even throw in courier services (if those are an option in Tampa, but they likely are) are all likely valid options with your current vehicle.

Most of us aren't trying to troll you, or be rude to you, or anything. We're just saying that it is what it is, let's figure out a way around it. Other options (like I mentioned) or a different car are ways around it.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're still a good worker and are still an Uber driver.
> Don't let anyone tell you that you're not one.
> Uber values you and your boyfriend, and they hope you're both driving and helping riders get to where they need to go very soon.
> You just need a different car.


Please post a warning on top of such a post indicating to "approach with caution". I almost choked on my morning Chai Tea Latte while reading this..."UBER values you"......come on maaaaaan


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Did you ever ask Uber why your car no longer qualifies?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> Did you ever ask Uber why your car no longer qualifies?


Answered in the original post... only 4 seatbelts.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

SaintCl89 said:


> On a serious note, I do feel bad for you guys because you have to buy another car. However, I don't know how you, or the pax were comfortable in a Yaris. I used my 2013 Hyundai Elantra for the first 5 months I starting ubering and was miserable every day doing it. Too small for this gig, and the Elantra is bigger than the Yaris. So I saved my money and for $5500 cash I bought 2009 Ford Flex SEL. Only thing I don't have is sunroofs My suggestion is getting yourself into an XL. You won't have to move your seat forward every time a pax sits behind you and your ratings will be higher because quite honestly. As long as you aren't a total boob, all the pax cares about is being comfortable. Get rid of the Yaris, I would never want to be in that car as a rider.


Great price on that one. I cant find one under 8


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber allows a Toyota Yaris or a four door Mini in this market. Do those things have more than four nanny-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ belts?
> 
> Uber tried to send me a Yaris, once. I cancelled it right away and ordered another car. This was after two trips in two miserable hoopties, one of which had an added bonus of being filthy and driven by a guy who had no idea why Proctor and Gamble were in business. After those two, I was not riding in some miniature cattlemobile.
> 
> ...


You actually sound like those paxs who expect water, candy and phone charger - all for a 0.8 miles ride.

I don't see what's the problem with a Yaris. In fact, I use one for driving. 3 years later my rating is 4.95 and I have 1,833 5-star ratings. Luckily, not everybody's a diva.

95% of the time its only 1-2 people in the car. Seats are pushed forward and there is plenty of space in the back seats.



SaintCl89 said:


> On a serious note, I do feel bad for you guys because you have to buy another car. However, I don't know how you, or the pax were comfortable in a Yaris. I used my 2013 Hyundai Elantra for the first 5 months I starting ubering and was miserable every day doing it. Too small for this gig, and the Elantra is bigger than the Yaris. So I saved my money and for $5500 cash I bought 2009 Ford Flex SEL. Only thing I don't have is sunroofs My suggestion is getting yourself into an XL. You won't have to move your seat forward every time a pax sits behind you and your ratings will be higher because quite honestly. As long as you aren't a total boob, all the pax cares about is being comfortable. Get rid of the Yaris, I would never want to be in that car as a rider.


If an average American didn't weight 300+ lbs - there would be nothing wrong with a Yaris.

I do mostly Lyfts these days, but before that I used 2015 Yaris for Uber for few years. As of today my rating is 4.95 and I have 1,833 5-stars.

Most of people care about car being clean and getting them to a location in shortest time. Which is where Yaris shines. I can get wherever I need to be much faster than people with larger cars. It also costs me app. $15 to fill it up and since its a Toyota - I haven't had a single issue in ~70,000 miles. More money in my pocket. I paid off my brand new Yaris after a year driving for Uber part time. Everything that I made since has been a pure profit - and I don't expect any issues anytime soon.

I can't believe that some people think that spending money on a 9 year old Ford is a good deal. Especially since Fords are notorious for unreliable automatic transmissions (former owner here of Fusion, Focus, F-150, Taurus, etc.).


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Great price on that one. I cant find one under 8


I searched for monthssssss


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Syn said:


> You actually sound like those paxs who expect water, candy and phone charger - all for a 0.8 miles ride.
> 
> I don't see what's the problem with a Yaris. In fact, I use one for driving. 3 years later my rating is 4.95 and I have 1,833 5-star ratings. Luckily, not everybody's a diva.
> 
> ...


How much was your Yaris when you purchased it new?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How much was your Yaris when you purchased it new?


App. $16,500 with all fees (tax, registration, etc.).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My guess is the Chevy Volt that has the console thing in the backseat.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ne￼bee buy a car based on payment... or for uber


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about your situation! I can only suggest to drive with Lyft if you have it in your area. Also since your need to make money using your car apply at restaurants to deliver food like pizza establishment. Check those car advertisements companies where you wrap your car with companies logos. Maybe there is some money you can make off advertisement. But whatever you do I know your stress levels will be off the charts. Just remember that everything in life is temporary! You will be beat this! Take care!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Time to get a job at the strip club or get into making those webcam videos.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Good news..
Your car is eligible to work..
IN INDIA..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hold on....

Someone reported your car...

Send support a note indicating...

That they are not correct...

And that your car meets...

All Uber qualifications and has...

Since it was originally authorized...

They will wait 48 hours and then...

Your "timeout" is over...

And you can drive again...

I do hope you and your boyfriend...

Have two separate accounts...

If you're using the same account...

That is prolly why you got reported...

Good luck!

Rakos


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberBeamer said:


> Did the OP actually say it was a Yaris? From what I'm reading it seems to be an assumption made later in the thread. Come on OP, what kind of car is it?


I don't see the op saying Yaris either, and a Yaris has the required seat belts afaik. Not to mention the Yaris is a great car to Uber with assuming you don't do too many big events...the kind that generate those 4 person groups.



steveK2016 said:


> My guess is the Chevy Volt that has the console thing in the backseat.


Or an Element, not a lot of cars out there with only 4 seatbelts.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber allows a Toyota Yaris or a four door Mini in this market. Do those things have more than four nanny-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ belts?
> 
> Uber tried to send me a Yaris, once. I cancelled it right away and ordered another car. This was after two trips in two miserable hoopties, one of which had an added bonus of being filthy and driven by a guy who had no idea why Proctor and Gamble were in business. After those two, I was not riding in some miniature cattlemobile.
> 
> ...


I rented a Yaris 4 door hatchback a couple of years ago, and that little car had excellent rear legroom for a car that size, more than some larger compacts.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

More than plenty of legroom space. This is with normal seating position. You can imagine how much space there is when seats are pushed more forward.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> I don't see the op saying Yaris either, and a Yaris has the required seat belts afaik. Not to mention the Yaris is a great car to Uber with assuming you don't do too many big events...the kind that generate those 4 person groups.
> 
> Or an Element, not a lot of cars out there with only 4 seatbelts.


Never been in an element. It seems wide enough that it should have room. Does it have a console thing in the back too?


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


Did the company give you a reason? Did they understand that both of you were going to use the same car? About once a week I have to record a picture of myself to verify my identity. ...a new car that seats 4 pax should have 5 seat belts. ..3 in the rear and 2 in the front....mine does...


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

I drove Toyota Yaris for UBERING. I have given 1500 plus rides in UBER and 600 plus rides in LYFT. MY rating on UBER is 4.93 and 4.95 on LYFT. I laugh on those people who says TOYOTA YARIS is not a good car for UBERING, infact ,it is a great car. PS: I bought an used 2012 Yaris for $6500 and I made over $26000 with this gig. I don't do UBER anymore because now I have a real job and I still drive my YARIS and I love it.


----------



## Unwed Goat (Feb 7, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Deliver food or do Amazon Flex. Problem solved.
> 
> Now stop all that crying.


Does Amazon Flex even onboard people anymore?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Syn said:


> You actually sound like those paxs who expect water, candy and phone charger - all for a 0.8 miles ride.
> 
> I don't see what's the problem with a Yaris.
> Most of people care about car being clean and getting them to a location in shortest time.
> ...


I am not one of those passengers who expects water, mints and telephone charger for 1979 cab rates. If I order UberX or regular Lyft I expect a clean car and an efficient ride from point A to point B in comfort (this means functioning air condition when the temperature outside is over eighty Fahrenheit/twenty-six Centigrade). I have ridden in more than one Yaris and Mini, I do not weigh three hundred pounds and I find both uncomfortable. Just think, it is better that I rejected the car than accepting it and rendering one star unto the driver.

I do not order a ride for 0,8 miles/1,3 kilometers. For that distance, either I walk or ride my bicycle. In fact, I will walk or ride my bicycle even greater distances.

I have two Fusions: one for UberX; one as a cab. The 2014 is for Uber' the 2015 is a cab. Both have rendered unto me excellent service. The owners of fleets here have complained that the transaxles on the Toyotas do not hold up to the crummy streets. That is one reason that I did not buy a Prius.

Any more assumptions that you would like to make?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

No need to. I owned Fusions and I drove them as rentals many times. Unless its Sport or Titanium - they are horrible cars even when everything is working. Extremely outdated, especially with 2.5 engine - no power at all and horrible gas mileage. 
My rating after 3+ years with Uber and 8+ months with Lyft - all with my 2015 Yaris base model - speak for itself. My Yaris will easily outlive any Ford and this is coming from somebody who drove nothing but Ford for the past 18 years. And paxs are clearly satisfied with the service.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Deliver food or do Amazon Flex. Problem solved.
> 
> Now stop all that crying.


Can u be a little more sympathetic to this woman's plight....geez. She just spilled her situation and that is the best u can come up with?



ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


U can install the extra seatbelt. What kind of car do u have?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Can u be a little more sympathetic to this woman's plight....geez. She just spilled her situation and that is the best u can come up with?


Yup. She got good advice. Either utilize it or don't. But don't turn the whole board into a gab session about crying and feelings. She has a boyfriend for that. At least she says she does.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Where'd she go?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Where'd she go?


You meanies ran her off the board.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Never been in an element. It seems wide enough that it should have room. Does it have a console thing in the back too?


I don't have one, but my understanding is it has to do with how the seats can fold out of the way. It's also not usable for Uber because it has suicide doors, but that didn't stop some people from getting approved with them.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Syn said:


> More than plenty of legroom space. This is with normal seating position. You can imagine how much space there is when seats are pushed more forward.


I don't see where the OP said they had a Yaris, perhaps someone can point out where that is if I'm mistaken. It seems to be an assumption (or guess) that someone made. In Syn's picture I see 3 seatbelts in the back. Assuming this is a Yaris that is roughly the same year range (and I have no reason to assume otherwise) and given that the OP said they were deactivated for not having 5 seatbelts ("now requires" is how they put it), then it's very unlikely that the OP had a Yaris.

As we know, Uber has a habit of making different rules for different localities and it seems most likely that when they started in their market maybe only 4 seatbelts were required, as they passed inspection (or it was simply missed as they pencil whipped the inspection). Then the local law may have changed (or Uber decided to update the local policy to match national, or someone complained and they realized the inspection oversight) and deactivated based on not enough seatbelts.

Since the OP has chosen not to answer us about what car it is (or was a troll post to begin with), we'll probably never know for sure though.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If Original Poster or her BF harboured any illusions about Uber's giving a damn about its so-called "partners"


And thinking that in 2018 even! How do people still not know how it is? I get needing an income and accepting ones options. I _don't_ get being _happy_ about Ubering. Oh if only I could harbor such happy delusions.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I still can't believe Yaris' are even allowed. They have no trunk. What the hell do they do when pax have luggage ?


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Relying on uber is sort of like relying on a saber tooth tiger to bring you dinner every night.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I still can't believe Yaris' are even allowed. They have no trunk. What the hell do they do when pax have luggage ?


Eh? The Yaris (2016) has 15.6 cubic feet of trunk space, which is pretty good. Compare to a (2017) Corolla at 13 cubic feet or a Camry (2017) at 15 cubic feet of trunk space.

I wouldn't want to work with the trunk space in a Chevy Spark (11.1), but most hatchbacks have an abnormally large amount of trunk space for their size...it's kinda one of the main points in the design.

I used a PriusC for awhile and now a Fit. My motto is if you can't fit it in my car it's not going to fit in a normal sedan either.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I still can't believe Yaris' are even allowed. They have no trunk. What the hell do they do when pax have luggage ?


What are you talking about? It can easily fit one large suitcase or few smaller. In years of doing Uber/Lyft I never had an issue with luggage - unless its 3 people with 3 very large suitcases, in which case they shouldn't be using Uber X anyways.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol now i gotta personally look inside a yaris trunk and see for myself


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


Thought a Yaris is a shoebox and I would not want to ride in one with my family of four technically it has five seatbelts according to the internet. Reapply if you have too but it should qualify. I personally drive a Chevy Cruz as it is the largest small sedan in it's class. I get less cancellations that way. Buy a used car to save money. I would never buy brand new. Good Luck.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Buy used only if you're not planing to keep it for too long. First 5,000-10,000 miles are the hardest on the car; the last thing that you want is the ex-rental that wasn't maintained properly and that people drove hard during the first 5,000-10,000 miles. Spend $30/month extra and you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, there has always been a requirement for a minimum mum of 5 belts



Syn said:


> You actually sound like those paxs who expect water, candy and phone charger - all for a 0.8 miles ride.
> 
> I don't see what's the problem with a Yaris. In fact, I use one for driving. 3 years later my rating is 4.95 and I have 1,833 5-star ratings. Luckily, not everybody's a diva.
> 
> ...


You worked for a year part time for no pay by your numbers


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Rat said:


> You worked for a year part time for no pay by your numbers


I did. And after that year I had a 1-year-old car completely paid off. Haven't had a car payment in the past almost 2 years and I won't have it for another 4-5 years.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Syn said:


> I did. And after that year I had a 1-year-old car completely paid off. Haven't had a car payment in the past almost 2 years and I won't have it for another 4-5 years.


I doubt it will last another 4-5 with the mileage we put on them


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Please post a warning on top of such a post indicating to "approach with caution". I almost choked on my morning Chai Tea Latte while reading this..."UBER values you"......come on maaaaaan


I thought you knew me better by now


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I thought you knew me better by now


Many of your posts are insightful, almost all are witty and there is often a reason to laugh at the humor. However, every once in a while, there is an over the top one liner that is so far out there....and those are the ones that need to come with a warning label (to be prepared)


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Rat said:


> I doubt it will last another 4-5 with the mileage we put on them


Yaris is a big workhorse, 250,000-300,000 miles is pretty common. I did put app. 70,000 miles in 3 years on my Yaris so another 4-5+ years should be expected


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Rat said:


> You worked for a year part time for no pay by your numbers


If you do the ENTIRE math, no one makes any money driving for Uber. It's a net loss game no matter what you are driving.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If you do the ENTIRE math, no one makes any money driving for Uber. It's a net loss game no matter what you are driving.


well that sucks


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Do show the entire math.


----------



## SoCalGabbieCash (Jun 27, 2015)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


Depending on the city it may be more lucrative to deliver food on grubhub. I quit uber for grubhub in Los Angeles. Just throwing some options out there. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


If the email says your vehicle doesn't qualify, then that's the reason: the vehicle. There's regulations on the vehicles allowed....year, 4 dr....


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

ChantalRT said:


> Hi, me and my boyfriend bought a car about 8months ago, we don't have the best credit but we got a good new car to use for Uber with a $300 payment.
> 
> We used uber everyday, sharing the car to work, we have followed all the rules for Uber, and have high scores and amazing comments from riders.
> 
> ...


How were you ever allowed to drive without five seatbelts?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Time to collect that unemployment money.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I hope this is an attempt at trolling because I can't take this seriously with all the crying


----------



## Stardust25 (May 14, 2018)

I don't do UBER anymore because now I have a real job and I still drive my YARIS and I love it


----------

